# My chances of getting PR



## sanju1616 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello guys. It has been a week since I start exploring about the PR process for Canada. And I have been following this forums closely and got to know about many information. Thanks to many who are taking their time and replying to people like us. Your help is much appreciated.

My question is that will I get a PR considering that my CRS score is only 413 ?
I have 2.5 years of work experience as a software tester
I am 25 and I have Bachelors degree ( B.E/EEE )
IELTS score - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8/8.5/7

If getting PR via express entry is not possible considering my low CRS scores, what are the chances of getting PR via PNP and if so for which province can I apply for ? I know that it depends, but based on my profile and my CRS score I want to know if I apply for this province I can get the PR quickly.


----------



## rgfan (Jan 25, 2021)

My wife and I obtained confirmation of PR in 2020. We had 470 points and it was still not enough so we went through the PNP program in Ontario, got over 600 extra points and months and monthe later we received the COPR. It did cost us several hundred dollars to get the PNP but it was worth it obviously. A lot depends on your NOC code and if you job is in demand. All I can do is share my experience, you need to decide and research for yourself if this option would work for you.
Both our jobs were on the NOC list so that is why we were given the extra points. The entire process took us 18 months so be prepared for a significant amount of paperwork Also you will have to be patient with the process. We were sometimes waiting 2 months for an update, the longest we we had to wait was 3 months so be prepared and don't make mistakes on your application or ignore any question. If you leave kut something it will only delay your application even further. Best of luck with it 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanju1616 (Jan 20, 2021)

I am ready to wait for months. I just want PR. Just worried about my CRS score since its low. Not interested in doing MS, just waiting for the additional 7 months experience to be like 3 years.


----------

